# Metal plate depth setting gauge for routers?



## Lockwood (18 Jun 2021)

Hello all,

Does anyone know of an off-the-shelf steel/aluminum plate depth setting gauge for routers?

I want to be able to quickly set up my plunge router to cut a fairly accurate 1.0mm hinge recess. The kind of thing I'm looking for would work on the same principle as , but be made of metal and preferably be small. If it also had incremental settings for other depths (perhaps 0.5mm increments from 0mm to 5.0mm) that would also be great, as it could help with other tasks. 

Has anybody come across anything that might fit the bill?

Many thanks,

Jonathan


----------



## Ttrees (18 Jun 2021)

If you're looking to make a jig, then Trend, CMT and probably lots of others make depth gauges which would be worth having a look at.
Maybe on the hooked on wood channel there might be something?


----------



## Woody2Shoes (18 Jun 2021)

Not sure how much you're looking to spend - this type of thing?









iGaging 15 Piece Precision Setup Blocks (Metric)


iGaging Precision Setup Blocks are designed to help woodworkers quickly and accurately set the height of saw blades, router bits, drill bits, gauges and more.




woodworkersworkshop.co.uk





PS for setting a router for a hinge or some other fitting, the best thing is normally to use the hinge itself e.g.








Quick way to set a plunge router to cut hinge mortises - FineWoodworking


While reading the April 2010 issue ( FWW #211), a reader noticed how Doug Stowe set his router bit to the correct depth to cut a hinge mortise. Here’s a quick and accurate way to set a plunge router to cut hinge mortises.




www.finewoodworking.com


----------



## Terrytpot (18 Jun 2021)

I just use drill bits...got them in 0,5mm steps from 1,5 to 13mm and trap them between the adjuster screw and it's turret although as Woody say's above me, when cutting a recess for a hinge it's easiest to sit your router (with the required bit already fitted) on a flat surface and lock it off with the cutter touching that surface then just trap the hinge between the adjusting screw and its turret and lock those off too. You can now plunge the exact depth required.


----------



## Deadeye (18 Jun 2021)

Lockwood said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Does anyone know of an off-the-shelf steel/aluminum plate depth setting gauge for routers?
> 
> ...



These are well reviewed (though I don't own any)








Kreg PRS3400 Aluminium Precision Router/Saw Table Setup Bars Pack of 7 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Kreg PRS3400 Aluminium Precision Router/Saw Table Setup Bars Pack of 7 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Spectric (18 Jun 2021)

Why not just use the hinge in the routers turret stop, this will give you the right depth.


----------



## nickds1 (19 Jun 2021)

I got one of these - does the job:









10.46US $ 53% OFF|Woodworking Tenon Caliper Gauge Saw Ruler High Precision Metric Imperial Saw Table Machine Tool Gauge Wood Measuring Tools - Gauges - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Myfordman (19 Jun 2021)

Spectric said:


> Why not just use the hinge in the routers turret stop, this will give you the right depth.


Seems some people would rather spend on gadgets than common sense and use your approach.


----------



## Fergie 307 (19 Jun 2021)

I agree with those who have said use the part to set the depth. If you must use a tool then just Google depth gauge, You would probably want to get an 8 inch one for the plate to be wide enough to span the hole in the router plate. They are less than a fiver, and if you only want to use it for this then just cut the measuring bar down as appropriate.


----------



## Fergie 307 (19 Jun 2021)

Or even a digital tyre depth gauge, if it will span the hole in your router plate.


----------



## Gerry (19 Jun 2021)

Most vernier calipers have a depth gauge rod.

Gerry


----------



## Yorkieguy (19 Jun 2021)

A friend bought me one of these digital depth gauges for setting my router bit depth. Excellent piece of kit, and modestly priced too: Digital Woodworkers Height Gauge DHG | Chronos Engineering Supplies

What's not to like?


----------



## Lockwood (4 Jul 2021)

Thank you everybody for your input, I'll look into all the different options that are out there. I've been using the time-honoured approach of using the item itself in the router turret stop, but my employee finds this challenging so I was just posting to find out if there was a easier way out there.

Many thanks all,

Jonathan


----------

